
US jumps to top countries in misery index - nine_zeros
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-06/misery-ranking-will-show-u-s-getting-worse-versus-rest-of-world
======
desi_ninja
can we talk of any other country please. I don't want read about usa in EVERY
index. what is happening in Malaysia, Argentina, Japan. not USA everywhere

